# The FAT TMAC



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Looks like it. He'd better hit the gym this summer.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

The first Pic really says a lot. It looks like he gets tired easily now. I wish he is not having any trouble with his body. No more Vin Baker, plz.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I hope it's just the shirt....


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> I hope it's just the shirt....


then in another shirt


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac now reminds me of Michael Jordan.... after he came out of his retirement


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

This weight gain could be due to the anti-inflammatory agents that were administered to him. Some are of the steroid category such as glucocorticoids or cortisones. These hormone-like compounds can completely mess up your metabolism and make you fat. Hopefully it's that. 

And not that he's ACTUALLY fat and lazy...


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow, I always though he was one of those guys who struggles to put any weight on as he's always been very lean but clearly that's not the case.

To turn this into a positive though I guess it's testament to the hard work he's put in to stay in great shape all year round for almost a decade i.e. since he joined the NBA.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> This weight gain could be due to the anti-inflammatory agents that were administered to him. Some are of the steroid category such as glucocorticoids or cortisones. These hormone-like compounds can completely mess up your metabolism and make you fat. Hopefully it's that.
> 
> And not that he's ACTUALLY fat and lazy...


You posted right before me so I didn't see your post, but great point!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> This weight gain could be due to the anti-inflammatory agents that were administered to him. Some are of the steroid category such as glucocorticoids or cortisones. These hormone-like compounds can completely mess up your metabolism and make you fat. Hopefully it's that.
> 
> And not that he's ACTUALLY fat and lazy...


wow! :clap: u r a medical student, right?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

He doesn't look like he has a gut here.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

ugh......Brings back memories of Weatherspoon.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> wow! :clap: u r a medical student, right?


Right now, finishing my biochemistry degree. Starting September I will be.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> He doesn't look like he has a gut here.


She wants some of that Tmac.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

The first pic can be explained because it was obviosly his 5 layers of long clothes.. the pic of him in a polo isnt him being fat, hes got really big abs and when your not flexing it comes out like that.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

...so I hope. He better not end up becoming a fat *** that lost all his stamina. I can't take any more of these excuses for why the rockets have sucked, or may suck anymore.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> This weight gain could be due to the anti-inflammatory agents that were administered to him. Some are of the steroid category such as glucocorticoids or cortisones. These hormone-like compounds can completely mess up your metabolism and make you fat. Hopefully it's that.
> 
> And not that he's ACTUALLY fat and lazy...



Is it possible that Tmac may be tested positive for steroids because what was administered to him?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

no

i doubt the doctors are stupid enough to give tmac steroids knowing that it is illegal


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> She wants some of that Tmac.


Yeah definitely, can see it in her eyes.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

LoL


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> Is it possible that Tmac may be tested positive for steroids because what was administered to him?


No, these are compounds in the same chemical family as the steroids taken by athletes. They are different enough to be easily differentiated.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

ye i think it could be his anti-inflammatory drugs...when i tore my ACL, i had to take them after my surgery for a couple of weeks, and i became saw a definate change in my weight( or more the look of body - i became sorta chubby) even afta such a short period. i believe bronx43 is very right.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

At least TMac has an excuse for putting on a few pounds these last few months. Me on the otherhand...


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> Right now, finishing my biochemistry degree. Starting September I will be.


 My best friend (in Hong Kong) also got a degree in biochemistry and then studied medicine. That's pretty cool.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Finally. The hole at PF has now been filled.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> He doesn't look like he has a gut here.



Not another Kobe!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> She wants some of that Tmac.


thats exactly what i was thinking lol


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

ThaShark316 said:


> Not another Kobe!!!!!! :biggrin:


Not another R. Kelly!!!!!!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

ThaShark316 said:


> Not another Kobe!!!!!! :biggrin:


maybe even worse? She looks underaged, doesn't she?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> maybe even worse? She looks underaged, doesn't she?


ill say it again...R. Kelly!!!!!!!


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> ill say it again...R. Kelly!!!!!!!


 Who's he?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Demiloy said:


> Who's he?


he's a musician


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> ill say it again...R. Kelly!!!!!!!


well, i dont think he would pee them.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

This could be a good thing. A friend of a friend has trained with TMac before, and he was saying TMac's back problems were triggered from working out too hard over the offseason, lots of strain on the back. With this additional bulk he's added (even though it's probably fat), McGrady can just concentrate on cardio/endurance during the offseason which won't put as much strain on his back as weight lifting to gain mass.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

She does have Straight A's *cough*

But yeah, I agree with MRC. Straight cardio/endurance workouts could help McGrady out for the 06/07 season...70+ games T-Mac!


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

ThaShark316 said:


> *She does have Straight A's *cough**
> 
> But yeah, I agree with MRC. Straight cardio/endurance workouts could help McGrady out for the 06/07 season...70+ games T-Mac!


 :laugh: I'm not gonna say anything in case she's a minor, and where I live minors are under 16, not 18.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

HayesFan said:


>


MMmmm, it looks like there could be something else I might want get some of.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> She does have Straight A's *cough*


I've decided it's better not to ask what that means.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Demiloy said:


> I've decided it's better not to ask what that means.


Think like a dirty old man Dem, and look at her shirt...

sigh.. 

I can't believe I just explained that!


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Think like a dirty old man Dem, and look at her shirt...
> 
> sigh..
> 
> I can't believe I just explained that!


AHS HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

This got dirty.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

wayyyy off topic :laugh:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Pimped Out said:


> well, i dont think he would pee them.


With how his back is, he'd probably have to sit on her while pissing.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Coatesvillain said:


> With how his back is, he'd probably have to sit on her while pissing.


OMG! :rofl: :laugh:  :jawdrop: :cheers:


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

lol that's messed up.

I don't care how old she is: she's most definitely cute.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

jworth said:


> lol that's messed up.
> 
> I don't care how old she is: she's most definitely cute.


-no comment-


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> MMmmm, it looks like there could be something else I might want get some of.



ditto


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> Think like a dirty old man Dem, and look at her shirt...
> 
> sigh..
> 
> I can't believe I just explained that!


:rofl:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Think like a dirty old man Dem, and look at her shirt...
> 
> sigh..
> 
> I can't believe I just explained that!


you think thats weird, at least you werent around when we had posters who didnt get the "we want head" joke.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> you think thats weird, at least you werent around when we had posters who didnt get the "we want head" joke.


English is not my first language after all


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Think like a dirty old man Dem, and look at her shirt...
> 
> sigh..
> 
> I can't believe I just explained that!


 Thanks for telling me, Mom. 

:rofl:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> English is not my first language after all


thats cool, i know people who have spoken english their whole life and still wouldnt get it. you werent the only one either.

so did you just think we were all crazy that whole time everyone was saying "we want head"


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

jworth said:


> lol that's messed up.
> 
> I don't care how old she is: she's most definitely cute.


Don't forget you're 18, but give her a few years to fill out and she'll probably wind up on a magazine.


----------

